# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Redirection port 8080

## Fripouille

Bonjour,

Jai un site Internet sur mon server ddi et jy accde par www.[mondomaine].com.

Jai cr un second site Internet que jutilise sur le mme serveur. Jy accde donc par le port 8080, en tapant lURL www.[monseconddomaine].com:8080.

Mais jaimerai tre redirig automatiquement vers le port 8080 sans avoir  le mentionner, cad juste en tapant www.[monseconddomaine].com.

Merci de votre aide  ::D: .

----------


## Fripouille

Pour info, voici la rponse  ce problme :

Il faut utiliser les Host Headers. On utilise en fait seulement le port 80 mais on redirige vers le bon site web en fonction du DNS.
On l'utilise souvent pour un mme domaine avec plusieurs alias comme www.developpez.net et demo.developpez.net, mais on peut prcisez 2 domaines totalement diffrents.

Il faut avant que chaque hbergeur de domaine redirige vers une mme IP commune dans sa zone DNS.
Ensuite dans IIS6, pour le second site, faire clic droit > Proprits > onglet WebSite > Advanced > Add, saisir :
IP Address : All unassigned
TCP Port : 80
Host header value : www.monseconddomaine.com
Valider et refaire si besoin la manip avec un host header value sans le www.

Chaque domaine redirige bien vers le site web associ, sans avoir  mentionner de port puisqu'on utilise toujours uniquement le 80.

----------

